# [gcc] gcc 4.0.0

## fallow

hej

wczoraj na #gentoo.pl Krefik oswiecil mnie ze jest rozwiajana wersja 4.0.0

wlasnie skompilowalem i ide w net poszukac dokumentacji .

kto juz probowal  :Smile:  ? jakies wskazowki etc. ?  :Wink: 

ebuild --> http://fallow.fm.interia.pl/gcc-4.0.0.ebuild

snapshot w ebuildzie jest ustawiony na 

```

SNAPSHOT="2004-10-10"

```

jak pojawi sie nowy, trzeba zmienic date

na pierwszy strzal znalazlem : 

```

Here's some

numbers for gcc floating-point performance, using the time for glucas (a

FFT-based prime number testing program) self tests in order from fastest

to slowest:

icc 8.0:       1511.657u 0.309s 25:26.36

gcc 3.4:       1779.724u 0.239s 29:57.07

gcc 4.0exp:    1845.911u 0.249s 31:03.67

gcc 3.3.3:     2192.964u 0.249s 36:54.81

gcc 3.5exp:    2259.040u 0.239s 38:01.40

where:

icc = Intel C Compiler

3.5exp == "gcc (GCC) 3.5.0 20040610 (experimental)"

4.0exp == "gcc version 4.0.0 20041006 (experimental)"

```

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

skompilowalem tym kernel i co dziwne to do dawnych uzytkownikow bootsplasha i fbsplasha. na kernelu z fbsplashem inicjalizuje sie on momentalnie , nie ma tej przerwy rzedu 0.5sekundy  :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

jednak kernel oppsowal po mountowaniu rootfs  :Sad: 

moze ktos sobie z tym poradzi i napisze co i jak  :Wink:  ja w tej chwili nie mam czasu ale pozniej moze uda sie cos wykombinowac...

----------

## sir_skiner

ty to uwielbiasz hardcore  :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

1 rzeczy nie trybie - ile galezi gcc jest rozwijane? wiedzialem o 33x 34x i 35x, a ty mi tu wyjezdzasz z 4xx   :Rolling Eyes:   jak oni sie w tym wszystkim moga polapac  :Question: 

----------

## galimedes

 *sir_skiner wrote:*   

> ty to uwielbiasz hardcore  
> 
> 1 rzeczy nie trybie - ile galezi gcc jest rozwijane? wiedzialem o 33x 34x i 35x, a ty mi tu wyjezdzasz z 4xx    jak oni sie w tym wszystkim moga polapac 

 

Ja używam 3.4 i moge powiedziec, że nie ma hopli na 3.5 potrafią się zdarzyć  :Smile: , a 4.0 to już całkiem fikcja jak na dzień dzisiejszy   :Wink: 

Oj fallow za dużo czasu masz w domu   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fallow

hehe , czasu mam coraz mniej , ja po prostu lubie  :Razz:   :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

zastanawiam sie czy w Twoim przypadku fallow, 'lubie' nie jest jednoznaczne z 'musze'  :Wink: 

PS. uzaleznienia nie sa _czasami_ takie zle  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## sekretarz

 *sir_skiner wrote:*   

> ty to uwielbiasz hardcore  
> 
> 1 rzeczy nie trybie - ile galezi gcc jest rozwijane? wiedzialem o 33x 34x i 35x, a ty mi tu wyjezdzasz z 4xx    jak oni sie w tym wszystkim moga polapac 

 

3.5 juz nie jest rozwijane, znaczy zastapilo ja wydanie 4.0 z powodu na wprowadzenie dosc rewolucyjnych zmian. Stabilne gcc-4.0 planowane jest na pierwszy kwartal 2005, wiec zobaczymy jak i co. Ja na razie nie plauje testowac   :Cool: 

----------

## ai

a ja dolacze do tematu : a co myslicie o icc ?  

Jak ono jest wspierane przez gentoo. Na forum jest kilka guide'ow o tym ( zwlaszcza o kompilaji jajka), ostatnio nawet w linux-magazine byl o tym art... chyba sie skusze i sprobuje, jak widac z wynikow powyzej kod jest jednak szybszy niz z gcc4 (tzn w sumie to mozna sie bylo spodziewac).

----------

## fallow

ale to nie jest czas wykonywania sie programu , tylko czas kompilacji kodu pod roznymi kompilatorami ...  :Razz:   :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## swami

 *fallow wrote:*   

> (...) jednak kernel oppsowal po mountowaniu rootfs 
> 
> moze ktos sobie z tym poradzi i napisze co i jak  ja w tej chwili nie mam czasu ale pozniej moze uda sie cos wykombinowac...

 

Nudzi Ci się i to strasznie, jakbyś miał system do podniecania się, a nie do używania, ehhh...

Niemniej powodzenia w zdobywaniu coraz to nowszych numerków  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *swami wrote:*   

> Nudzi Ci się i to strasznie, jakbyś miał system do podniecania się, a nie do używania, ehhh...

 

rotfl  :Very Happy: 

mam nadzieje, ze nie jestes testerem zadnego programu. uzywanie programu (dowolnego) przy braku stosownego i dostatecznego testowania moze prowadzic do czegos wiecej niz 'ooops'.

nie wspominajac o czyms takim jak 'users feedback'  :Very Happy: 

patrzac przez pryzmat Twojego zaanagazowania - lub jego braku - mam nadzieje, ze nie nic nie testujesz z aplikacji jakie uzywam/bede uzywal.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

 *swami wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nudzi Ci się i to strasznie, jakbyś miał system do podniecania się, a nie do używania, ehhh...
> 
> Niemniej powodzenia w zdobywaniu coraz to nowszych numerków 

 

widze ze mnie rozgryzles , ale chyba z pomoca Sherlocka Holmes`a skoro po tak dlugim czasie. Od zawwze mam sklonnosci do bycia numeromaniakem  :Wink: . Spojrz na liczbe moich postow np. a bedziesz wiedzial.codziennie nabijam 10 postow w Gentoo Chat i watku o wieku ,ile kto ma lat i takie tam ... zagladales tam  :Smile: ? , moze dopisz sie , chetnie bym zobaczyl twoj post w tym watku i sprawdzil swoje przewidywania do numerka reprezentujacego twoj wiek  :Wink: , bo jak wiesz ,jestem numeromaniakiem  :Smile: 

btw.jak chcesz miec system tylko do uzywania zainstaluj windows  :Wink:  tam testuja tylko ludzie oplacani przez firmy posiadajace spore konta bankowe , wiec takie rzeczy sa juz z gory odwalone i zrobione za Ciebie    :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> bo jak wiesz ,jestem numeromaniakiem 

 

Kurde.... a myslalem, ze to ja jestem na tym forum najbardziej porypkany z numerkami  :Wink:   :Razz: 

----------

## _troll_

 *fallow wrote:*   

> btw.jak chcesz miec system tylko do uzywania zainstaluj windows  tam testuja tylko ludzie oplacani przez firmy posiadajace spore konta bankowe , wiec takie rzeczy sa juz z gory odwalone i zrobione za Ciebie   

 

"zly przyklad Albercik, oj zly przyklad" z mojego ulubionego filmu  :Very Happy: 

a na powaznie - zarowno dobry i zly!

windows wlasnie tego nie ma tak dobrze zrobionego - testowania! wystarczy wspomniec niedawne glosne przechery z SP2 oraz amd64 - czesc aplikacji nie chciala dzialac  :Sad: 

to dlatego testowanie przez uzytkownikow koncowych _jest_cholernie_waznym_czynnikiem_ i dlatego mam nadzieje, ze swami niczego nie testuje - odpalilby sobie jeden programik/jedna funkcje i stwierdzil ze sie uruchamia i wszystko jest ok.

fallow - jestes neuro-cos-tam, ale doceniam to, iz Ty i Tobie podobni testujecie to wszystko, bo sam nie mam na to ani czasu, ani ochoty.

ps. i tak mysle, ze jestescie zboczeni!  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## arsen

też uważam że tesowanie ważna sprawa, ale niektórych rzeczy się wystrzegam  :Smile: , ale i tak zawsze znajdzie się rzecz jaką ma sie z wersji z cvs, czy jakie pre, przynajmniej u mnie, ale z reguły wystrzegam sie kerneli testowych a na pewno gcc  :Smile: , to ostatnie zarezerwowane dla prawdziwych twardzieli  :Smile: 

----------

## pkrzykowski

OT sie z tego zrobilo.

Wlasnie: ma ktos jakies doswiadczenia/linki z szybkosci dzialania aplikacji pod 3.3/3.4/icc8 ??

Przesiadlem sie (jak widac w podpisie) na Intela ijestem ciekaw czy mozna z tego jeszcze troche wydusic...  :Wink: 

----------

## swami

 *fallow wrote:*   

>  *swami wrote:*   
> 
> Nudzi Ci się i to strasznie, jakbyś miał system do podniecania się, a nie do używania, ehhh...
> 
> Niemniej powodzenia w zdobywaniu coraz to nowszych numerków  
> ...

 

Nie wiem czy jesteś numeromaniakiem.

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> btw.jak chcesz miec system tylko do uzywania zainstaluj windows  tam testuja tylko ludzie oplacani przez firmy posiadajace spore konta bankowe , wiec takie rzeczy sa juz z gory odwalone i zrobione za Ciebie   
> 
> pozdro 

 

ROTFL

P.S. Teraz już wiem, że Twój imperatyw to głównie podnieta, bo wyjście z założenia w stylu, a może trzeba pomóc programistą - to wezmę i potestuję jest z pewnością od Ciebie dalekie.

Ale i tak się fajnie Ciebie czyta, uśmieję się przy tym  :Very Happy: 

P.S. fallow ma nowe gcc, "fallow" him ;-]Last edited by swami on Wed Oct 13, 2004 10:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nelchael

 *swami wrote:*   

> P.S. fallow ma nowe gcc, fallow him ;-]

 

Powinno byc:

fallow ma nowe gcc, follow him!

 :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

 *swami wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ROTFL
> 
> P.S. Teraz już wiem, że Twój imperatyw to głównie podnieta, bo wyjście z założenia w stylu, a może trzeba pomóc programistą - to wezmę i potestuję jest z pewnością od Ciebie dalekie.
> ...

 

dyskusja na takim poziomie naprawde nie ma dalszego sensu , i tak juz za duzo zrobilem dajac sie w ogole wciagnac w ta dziecinade. kazdy moze miec swoje zdanie , ale forum jest moderowane . ja pzynajmniej staralem  sie wytknac Ci cos posrednio. Wypowiadajac sie bezposrednio do kogos, zwlaszcza szyderczo czy drwiac z kogos , miej na uwadze wlasnie fakt moderowania forum.

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

swami - idz na czat z takimi tematami  :Smile:  tam znajdziesz swoje 'dziewczyny' itd.

btw. ja jeszcze pamietam jak ostatnio sie pytales na forum linuxowym jak uruchomic irda-utils na windows... to byl rotfl jak zobaczylem  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

 *pkrzykowski wrote:*   

> OT sie z tego zrobilo.
> 
> Wlasnie: ma ktos jakies doswiadczenia/linki z szybkosci dzialania aplikacji pod 3.3/3.4/icc8 ??
> 
> Przesiadlem sie (jak widac w podpisie) na Intela ijestem ciekaw czy mozna z tego jeszcze troche wydusic... 

 

ja mam amd ale obilo mi sie ostatnio o uszy ze icc daje ciekawe rezultaty, pewnie gdybym mial intela sprobowalbym (podniecam sie numerkami  :Wink:  ) . sprobuj/potesteuj , bedzie fajnie jak zapostujesz jakies rezultaty / odczucia

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Pepek

Fallow to po prostu nasz "naczelny testerek wszystkiego co się da"  :Wink:  i w kazdej grupce userow (nie tylko gentoo) ktos taki jest potrzebny, gdyz serio mowiac, to to jest molto wazna rzecz w developingu progsow. Po cholere idealnie napisany przez autora programik, ktorego nie ma kto przetestowac i wykryc w nim bledow (a takie prawie zawsze sie znajda, w koncu developer to tez czlowiek  :Smile:  ). Ale co do glownego tematu watku, to ja nie lubie testowac gcc i glibc-a. W koncu nie po to mi kompik, zeby po kazdej zmianie tego tandemu przekompilowywyac tym cale world, zeby sprawdzic rezultaty. Za duzo uzywam kompa do obrobki audio/video i nie tylko, zeby to testowac. Tych dwoch rzeczy zawsze uzywam w wersjach "stable as rock", czyli obecnie gcc-3.3.4-r1 i glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1. Za to bardzo lubie miec rozniaste wersje jaja. Na tym mozna sie fajnie pobawic w rozniaste tesciki.  :Smile: 

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## zytek

wiecie dudes, zawsze można wygarnąć z dysku parę MB na chroota i tam się bawić w najnowsze numerki, nie bojąc się o pad własnego desktopa, który np. u mnie również musi być rock stable (dlatego niestety nie wchodzę nawet w ~x86 :/ )

za to w chroocie również mam zamiar w wolnym czasie trochę poeksperymentować z numerkami;)

----------

## swami

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> swami - idz na czat z takimi tematami  tam znajdziesz swoje 'dziewczyny' itd.
> 
> btw. ja jeszcze pamietam jak ostatnio sie pytales na forum linuxowym jak uruchomic irda-utils na windows... to byl rotfl jak zobaczylem 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

ROTFL to jest jak czytam co piszesz teraz, ponieważ nie zrozumiałeś co napisałem.

----------

## swami

 *fallow wrote:*   

> (...) sprobuj/potesteuj , bedzie fajnie jak zapostujesz jakies rezultaty / odczucia
> 
> 

 

gcc-3.4.2-r2 (~x86), nie radzi sobie z blackboxem.

----------

## swami

 *zytek wrote:*   

> wiecie dudes, zawsze można wygarnąć z dysku parę MB na chroota i tam się bawić w najnowsze numerki, nie bojąc się o pad własnego desktopa, który np. u mnie również musi być rock stable (dlatego niestety nie wchodzę nawet w ~x86 :/ )
> 
> za to w chroocie również mam zamiar w wolnym czasie trochę poeksperymentować z numerkami;)

 

Ostatnio się tak bawiłem w chrocie ~x86 ale.., nie widzę sensu używać. Błędy i tak wychodzą w x86...

----------

## arsen

 *swami wrote:*   

>  *fallow wrote:*   (...) sprobuj/potesteuj , bedzie fajnie jak zapostujesz jakies rezultaty / odczucia
> 
>  
> 
> gcc-3.4.2-r2 (~x86), nie radzi sobie z blackboxem.

 

raczej blackbox sobie nie radzi z gcc, nieudolnie pisane programy, w starych gcc podczas kompilacji było powiedzmy "uwaga robisz żle" ale kompilacja leciała nadal, a w 3.4.* jest "robisz źle, koniec"  :Smile: , a czy blackbox jest w ogóle przez kogoś rozwijany ? zawsze mi się wydawało że fluxbox poszedł w rozwój tego, a blackbox umarł.

----------

## fallow

 *swami wrote:*   

>  *fallow wrote:*   (...) sprobuj/potesteuj , bedzie fajnie jak zapostujesz jakies rezultaty / odczucia
> 
>  
> 
> gcc-3.4.2-r2 (~x86), nie radzi sobie z blackboxem.

 

chodzilo o icc , co do twojego bledu zglos bug , albo nie uzywaj ~x86.

 *zytek wrote:*   

> wiecie dudes, zawsze można wygarnąć z dysku parę MB na chroota i tam się bawić w najnowsze numerki, nie bojąc się o pad własnego desktopa, który np. u mnie również musi być rock stable (dlatego niestety nie wchodzę nawet w ~x86 :/ )
> 
> za to w chroocie również mam zamiar w wolnym czasie trochę poeksperymentować z numerkami;)

 

ja rozwiazalem to w taki spsob ze mam backup , miejsce na dysku mam wiec  . jest ok  :Smile: 

 *Pepek wrote:*   

>  (.cut .) Za to bardzo lubie miec rozniaste wersje jaja. Na tym mozna sie fajnie pobawic w rozniaste tesciki. 
> 
> Pozdrowki. 

 

 i ja  :Smile:  co do tego co pisales wczesniej ,gcc mam 4 a kerneli tez pod dostatkiem  :Smile:  zawsze mozna wybrac ktorego w danej chwili sie chce uzywac  :Smile: 

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> (.cut.) nieudolnie pisane programy, w starych gcc podczas kompilacji było powiedzmy "uwaga robisz żle" ale kompilacja leciała nadal, a w 3.4.* jest "robisz źle, koniec" ,

 

zgadzam sie w pelni  :Smile: 

btw. to co ktos instaluje u siebie to jest jego sprawa , a to czy sie komus to podoba czy nie niech zachowa dla siebie i wykorzystuja na swoim systemie gdyz nikt tu nie jest nikogo administratorem

jesli nie podoba sie ze developerzy gcc prosza o testowanie nowych wersji  i ludzie to instaluja to proponuje napisac do developerow gcc maila z prosba o zaprzestanie rozwoju

mozna tez dodac swoja opinie w watku o gcc4 w portage & programming : 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=176085  :Wink: 

 prosze o koniec starc,ot , prob obrazania sie   :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## swami

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

>  *swami wrote:*    *fallow wrote:*   (...) sprobuj/potesteuj , bedzie fajnie jak zapostujesz jakies rezultaty / odczucia
> 
>  
> 
> gcc-3.4.2-r2 (~x86), nie radzi sobie z blackboxem. 
> ...

 

Wiem, wiem... Niemniej GCC się nie spisało w tym numerku  :Smile: 

Jest rozwijany, nawet sobie buildy napisałem:

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  542 wrz  9 16:35 bbkeys-0.9.0_beta2.ebuild

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1083 wrz  8 11:07 blackbox-0.70.0_beta2.ebuild

Ale nie śpieszno mi do tego skoro wcześniejsza wersja działa jak trza  :Smile: 

----------

## swami

 *fallow wrote:*   

>  *swami wrote:*    *fallow wrote:*   (...) sprobuj/potesteuj , bedzie fajnie jak zapostujesz jakies rezultaty / odczucia
> 
>  
> 
> gcc-3.4.2-r2 (~x86), nie radzi sobie z blackboxem. 
> ...

 

Nie używam ~x86 - nie jestem masochistą  :Smile: 

----------

## pkrzykowski

hmm, spomiedzy dymu znad glow wyzieraja tez ciekawe rzeczy. Niestety Fallow, moj komputer (it's means linux) musi udowadniac wyzszosc linuxa nad windowsem jako desktop. Jezeli musze udowodnic to niespecjaliscie to moze to byc trudnawe... Poza tym moj notek to glownie narzedzie pracy, a instalujac Gentoo a nie np, Slacka to byl moj duzy kompromis. Gdy bylem heszcze na studiach wtedy mialem duuuuuzo czasu, ale teraz sie to zmienilo: praca, dom i takie tam....

Czasem chcialbym dluzej posiedziec, ale odkrylem calkiem niedawno, ze nie zyje dla komputerow tylko dla ludzi, ze komputery nie sa celem tylko droga - i to wlasnie dla ludzi. I linux ma tu dla mnie sowje miejsce, jako droga dobrze oswietlona, gdzie wszystko widac jesli sie chce popatrzec.

Dobra, dosc tych wynurzen (moj kot mi nie pozwala pisac iwpycha sie corac bardziej na reke ktora powoli przestaje ruszac) - zmierzalem do tego, ze jajko ostatecznie moge skompilowac, ale jezeli w ogole mialbym zmienic kompilator, to wczesniej musialbym wiedziec ze jest stabilny i mam prawdziwe powody do zmiany (np szybkosc wykonywania sie kodu, stabilnosc itepe).

Co do ACCPET_KEYWORDS="~x86" to jeszcze nie mialem problemow (mam takich aplikacji naprawde malo, i gcc 3.3.4 - aktualne stablne).

Poza tym chlopaki: mniej ambicji i wiecej pokory (mnie to tez dotyczy).

Serdeczne pozdro.

----------

## _troll_

 *swami wrote:*   

> Nie używam ~x86 - nie jestem masochistą 

 

hihihihi

lepiej idz na te czaterie

----------

## galimedes

 *swami wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Nie używam ~x86 - nie jestem masochistą 

 

Chyba  troche pomyliłeś się co do ~x86 to nie jest oznaczenie niestabilności samo w sobie jak jest odpowiedno stosowane ja mam je non stop i nie zauważyłem problemów   :Wink: 

Ps. Masochistą też nie jestem   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fallow

jedno : do niczego nikogo nie zmuszam , czy mowie "intalujcie gcc 4.0.0  ? zapytalem tylko  :Smile: 

 *fallow wrote:*   

>  (..cut...)
> 
> kto juz probowal  ? jakies wskazowki etc. ? 
> 
> 

 

to ile kto ma czasu to sprawa indywidualna, ja takze mam wiele innych zainteresowan poza "komputerami/informatyka" i udzialam sie w naprawde wielu innych dziedzinach zycia( look at my avatar  :Wink:  ) i probuje z gorszym lub lepszym skutkiem to wszystko pogodzic (ale to forum uzytkownikow gentoo i to nie miejce na zyciowe dyskusje - bo zaczyna mi to wygladac na dyskusje w stylu "jak mamy zyc"  :Wink:   :Smile:  . co do eksperymentowania sprobujcie przekonac Cona Kolivasa czy Andrew Mortona czy Nicka Piggina by przestali  :Wink:   :Razz: 

jedno co zauwarzylem to to , ze jesli ktos chocby pokusi sie o glupie skompilowanie kernela gcc 4.0.0 ,od razu znajdzie sie ktos kto zastanawiaja sie po co to robi , czy ma w tym jakis cel, ile ma czasu , i jakie do tego ma podejscie . to jest chore imho  

poniewaz ja otwarlaem ten watek by wymienic sie tylko opiniami na temat gcc 4.0.0 z innymi ludzmi ktorzy go testuja a watek przeminil sie w dziwna duskusje , zamykam go . gentoo forum to nie forum zyciowcych porad.

ps .jezeli ktos chce sie podzielic doswiadczeniami z jakakolwiek wersja gcc prosze o dopisanie sie do kilku istneijacych na polskim forum watkow na ten temat lub zalozenie nowego .

----------

